# Smoky Joes 10/07/08



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

As usual, 5 pm start....... I'll be there fo sho...........anybody else in? Tacos are now 1.99 for all ya want..........come early for the best seating......:ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> As usual, 5 pm start....... I'll be there fo sho...........anybody else in? Tacos are now 1.99 for all ya want..........come early for the best seating......:ss


If it wasn't for the long-arse drive, I'd be there. I so need some food, cigars, alcohol, and some people to vent/chat with right about now....
:ss:al:c:tu

Have fun, our northern brethren!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I was going to try and make it too but right now a 90 mile + one way trip is to damn far for me at this time.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

:tu


papajohn67 said:


> I was going to try and make it too but right now a 90 mile + one way trip is to damn far for me at this time.


Yeah, and a 1700 mile trip is out of the question for me. Dear God, please allow me to herf with my brothers in Fife:tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Did I miss this? :chk


----------



## MWiltse (Aug 23, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Did I miss this? :chk


Nah - every Tuesday is Taco Tuesday. While we like it when Charley shows up......we herf if he doesn't. :w


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you guys herf almost every night right Mark? :ss


----------



## MWiltse (Aug 23, 2008)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I'm pretty sure you guys herf almost every night right Mark? :ss


That is correct....sir. :cb


----------

